# Can I perm my hair if I wet, Not washed my hair?



## need2accumulate (Aug 31, 2006)

I wet my hair to bun it, but it's time for a retouch.

Is it ok if I perm it since I didn't wash it? Or should I wait?

TIA


----------



## seeminglysweet (Aug 31, 2006)

if the hair is actually wet then I would highly advise NOT perming it.


----------



## need2accumulate (Aug 31, 2006)

its not wet anymore. i wet it to bun it


----------



## Mizani_Mrs (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm confused as to what you mean?   but at any rate, seeminglysweet is right.  if your hair is wet, then you do not want to perm it.  If it's dry, then it is fine to relax it whether it was wet earlier in the day or not.   just as long as you are sure it is fully dry...


----------



## caribeandiva (Aug 31, 2006)

WAIT!!! it doesn't matter if you washed it or not as long as you wet it.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Aug 31, 2006)

i'd be scurred wet or washed.  Wet hair is just to fragile.


----------



## krissyprissy (Aug 31, 2006)

I co wash a day before a relaxer and it burned like hell


----------



## Arcadian (Sep 1, 2006)

With my last relaxer I ended up doing two sections.  There was just NO WAY one of them sections wasn't going to get wet (oh baby did it!)

I went ahead and relaxed the other section anyway.  Now true, I probably shouldn't have but I wasn't going to wait for it to dry and try dealing with it then (not at 12 weeks of growth I wasn't!)

So while it may not hurt too much, best practice is to relax only when your hair is dry and when you haven't scratched/manipulated too much.



-A


----------



## chayil0427 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh no baby. You'll burn like a can of gas!  You'll even burn badly if you're been sweating. Water opens your pores so it's important to make sure you haven't had any moisture to your scalp within 3 days before relaxing.

Chayil


----------



## pink_n_green_iz_me (Sep 1, 2006)

krissyprissy said:
			
		

> I co wash a day before a relaxer and it burned like hell


 
You should never wash or wet your hair 48 hrs prior to a relaxer, your pores are still open


----------



## nutmeggurl (Sep 1, 2006)

I think that as long as the hair is dry just before applying the relaxer you should be fine.

Regarding burning: I think burning all depends on the application or the relaxer.  The product is not supposed to touch the scalp, so as long as you keep it about an 8th of an inch off the scalp, you would be fine to perm hair that has been recently washed.  I go to a salon called Jazma, where they wet your hair the day of the relaxer.  They wet down your hair as if to shampoo, and then put you under a bonet dryer in order to fully dry the hair.  However, they do not scub the scalp when wetting or doing the pre-clean before the relaxer.  This allows them to accurately see the new growth and avoid overlapping.  While applying the relaxer, it never touches the scalp, so it doesn't burn.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Sep 1, 2006)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> Oh no baby. You'll burn like a can of gas! You'll even burn badly if you're been sweating. Water opens your pores so it's important to make sure you haven't had any moisture to your scalp within 3 days before relaxing.
> 
> Chayil


 
I agree. Every stylist I've every talked to said this was true.


----------



## kandegirl (Sep 1, 2006)

I have never done it but I heard it's o.k. to wet your hair the day of a relaxer. You just can't wash or aggitate the scalp with shampoo or your hands b/c it will open your pores. My friend used to wear french rolls or freezes ( Louisiana thing) and her beautician would wet her hair to loosen the style and let it dry. Then she would get her relaxer. She said her head didn't burn. So I think you'll be fine. Just base your scalp really good. And sit under a cool bonnet dryer for about ten minutes to cool your scalp and lessen the chance of burning.


----------



## chocolatesis (Sep 1, 2006)

I think it depends on how much the scalp is aggitated and how strong the relaxer is. I've been relaxing my hair in sections for years and the second half always gets wet before I relax it. I've never had any problems with burning. I was using Cream of Nature, then ORS olive oil. But when I tried TCB, my scalp burned like hell, but it burned everywhere, not just the part that had been wet. So I think the strength of the relaxer matters a lot.


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 2, 2006)

pink_n_green_iz_me said:
			
		

> You should never wash or wet your hair 48 hrs prior to a relaxer, your pores are still open



I knew better but I was getting a relaxer for free and didnt want to say no.


----------



## caligirl (Sep 2, 2006)

kandegirl said:
			
		

> My friend used to wear french rolls or freezes ( Louisiana thing)



hahaha, I know EXACTLY what you're talking about.  This seems to be a very popular style there.


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you do be prepared for burn city! I actually washed my hair before going to my ex-stylist one time(I didn't want her to deal with my dirty hair) and she applied the perm and I thought that my head was on fire. Just wait a few days!!!!


----------



## sareca (Sep 2, 2006)

I have a confession, I've never wait 48 hours after shampooing to relax. I usually wash the night before and relax the next afternoon when my hair is completely dry. I need the demarcation line visible so I don't style my hair at all. Just let it dry. I can't walk around for 2 days like that. 

ETA: Even tho I wash less than 24 hours before, Phyto still doesn't burn.


----------



## prettygrl (Sep 2, 2006)

if you just wet your hair, and your scalp did not get wet you will be fine.


----------



## Wildflower (Sep 2, 2006)

I was going to perm my hair today, but my scalp got wet during my shower, so i'll pass. I know first hand how it feels to relax with your scalp pores open. my scalp was on fire. not a good feeling at all. I have very sensitive scalp and i burn easily, so I don't recommend it. IMO


----------



## KhandiB (Sep 2, 2006)

wait did you wet as in got under a shower head and wet your hair ..

or did you use a little water to lay your hair down ...

If its the first then I suggest you wait as well
If its the 2nd then go ahead and relax

JMPO .. 
I have relaxed after both situations and I didnt have any issues... But I have a tough scalp 

Id also like to say, its not the wetting per se it is the aggitation that irritates your scalp that makes you susceptible to burns.. not just your hair getting damp in the shower, or using water to put your hair in a pony


----------



## Dubois007 (Sep 4, 2006)

I also go to Jazma for a year now as described by Nutmeggurl and never burned my scalp


----------



## queenspence (Oct 12, 2006)

Please do not wash your hair before a relaxer! I wish I had known this prior to yesterday. I washed my hair Mon nite, got a relaxer last nite and my head was on FIYA!!! The relaxer never burned my hair before but since I had sulfur on it I needed to clarify. My hair was 7 months post relaxer so I couldn't wait any longer. My eyes were watering uncontrollably and now I have a full head of silky hair but scalp burns all over. Any suggestions to keep the hair from breaking off at the root?


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 12, 2006)

KhandiB said:
			
		

> wait did you wet as in got under a shower head and wet your hair ..
> 
> or did you use a little water to lay your hair down ...
> 
> ...



I totally agree. I've been wetting my hair AND roots to blow dry them straight and would finish literally hours before my relaxer the last 2 touch-ups and I didn't burn.  But I also made sure to base really well and limit scalp irritation.  BUT it's always best to be on the safe side and follow the instructions.


----------

